# Questions for Overseas Contractors



## thegreypilgrim (Mar 11, 2011)

Take me to Contractor School.

How does the employment process generally work?

What are the legal/ethical pitfalls of doing this (if any)? Are there any ways you can get yourself into this sort of trouble (short of the obvious)?

What sort of questions should you ask potential employers before signing on to anything? Particularly with regards to security/safety concerns? What kind of information will they not necessarily volunteer unless upon request, but is nevertheless necessary for you to know?

What's the job _really_ like? In fact, in what capacity do you typically function under as a paramedic for these types of services? Do you actually have ambulances? Air ambulances? Operate out of fixed locations (like a clinic setting)? All of the above?

What is expected of you in terms of skillset/functionality when you're on deployment? Do you have anything like protocols? How does medical direction work in these situations? What kind of equipment do you have access to?

Obviously that's a lot of info, but I'm quite interested in pursuing this type of work and I don't want to go into it flying blind. If anyone could direct me to any other helpful resources on the nature of overseas contracting I'd very much appreciate that as well.

Many thanks to all who reply.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Mar 13, 2011)

No one?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 13, 2011)

thegreypilgrim said:


> No one?



I think all those questions have been addressed.  Look up AK's posts and you will find he has with other members addressed this subject way more than I am sure he likes to do.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Mar 13, 2011)

medic417 said:


> I think all those questions have been addressed.  Look up AK's posts and you will find he has with other members addressed this subject way more than I am sure he likes to do.



I was just thinking it would be nice to have all this sort of information in one location.


----------



## Goose911 (Mar 14, 2011)

thegreypilgrim said:


> Take me to Contractor School.
> 
> How does the employment process generally work?
> 
> ...



The employment process is usually slow and via a 3rd party recuiter. Best way is to know someone already employed and have them get you in.

You can always get into trouble. Best thing is to have multi exit visa, passport and cash always ready to leave. Worst case, you leave quickly and do not look back. When it comes to treatment, they are still behind for the most part. Do the right thing and you will not have any problems. 

Contracts must be in English and clear. Stamped and signed before you deploy. Even when you get there, be ready to fight for what was promised or walk away. Always go by yourself first, then bring family later. Questions, housing and schooling most important if you have family. If not then vacation and flights. 

Depends on the job you take. In Iraq and Afgan, most are clinic workers and respond to local emergencies on base or housing compound. In Qatar & Saudi, same EMS like in the states, with a few differences. HEMS is HEMS. 

If you are on US base then yes, everything is rigid and fixed. If working for foreign goverment just varies on location. 

Most cases here are trauma and skill set needed is good medic with ALS street expercience. None of that granny transfer stuff. For HEMS it would be critical care. 

Good luck. Best is to go with an open mind and be ready to go home if you do not like it. This is not for everyone. 

Rule #1. We are here for the money!

Cheers!


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Goose911.

How essential is having a military background for contract work? Obviously it seems rather essential for Iraq/Afghanistan jobs, but what about in places that aren't active conflict zones?


----------



## Goose911 (Mar 15, 2011)

thegreypilgrim said:


> Thanks Goose911.
> 
> How essential is having a military background for contract work? Obviously it seems rather essential for Iraq/Afghanistan jobs, but what about in places that aren't active conflict zones?



It is not so, but does not hurt either. Even in Iraq & Stan, most jobs are civilian contractors on the base. Othe countries such as KSA, UAE or Qatar, it really does not matter. Expercience is key to all jobs over here. 

Cheers


----------

